# Skunky Spray



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Just had our first experience of this tonight.

Is there something wrong with me because I quite liked the smell.. It certainly wasn't horrific and offensive.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG im not the only one lmao. Everyone i meets asks me whether its really bad and all i say is that its better than a cat spraying lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nopes its not as bad as its made out to be at all :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh god definitely better than cat piss!!

I've dreaded it for ages and it was nothing!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Oh god definitely better than cat piss!!
> 
> I've dreaded it for ages and it was nothing!!


Our boy is so hard to get to spray. Hes only sprayed once and that was due to the dog bugging him. Mark actually woke me up and wafted it into the room to allow me to have a sniff lmao.

It just smells of an electrical fire with garlic and then like you have been smoking weed lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yus selina thats the smell lol 

my house was doing a good impression of that last night :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

My hubby reckons it smells like the rubber drive belt burning on a vacuum cleaner.

Mine only sprayed cos I've had him a couple of days and I wanted a cuddle so grabbed him. I should have left him a bit longer, but he was just too cute!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Yus selina thats the smell lol
> 
> my house was doing a good impression of that last night :whistling2::lol2:


How many sprays in 4 hours lmao. Sorry hun but eventho ur face was stinging i was giggling a little.

Love ya tho.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> My hubby reckons it smells like the rubber drive belt burning on a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Mine only sprayed cos I've had him a couple of days and I wanted a cuddle so grabbed him. I should have left him a bit longer, but he was just too cute!!


 
yus i have a lil lodger that goes off like that when you grab his handle :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> How many sprays in 4 hours lmao. Sorry hun but eventho ur face was stinging i was giggling a little.
> 
> Love ya tho.


 
its still really rather sore today too ha ha 

though have to say he has behaved today an been a good lil boyo :no1::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My skunky dont care what you do to him he just tolerates it. I think hes broken lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> My skunky dont care what you do to him he just tolerates it. I think hes broken lmao.


 
mine dont really its just the lil dude thats erm............volitile :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> mine dont really its just the lil dude thats erm............volitile :lol2:


Pfft hes guna be in trouble if he touches my Havok with another claw grrrrrrr.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Pfft hes guna be in trouble if he touches my Havok with another claw grrrrrrr.


 
he is very taken with kaimi he has been playing with him today :2thumb:

havoc spent the day cuddled up to nanook he even followed them out into the yard an when nanook laid down he curled up with him again :lol2:

hav uses the huskies as his personal electric blankies lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> he is very taken with kaimi he has been playing with him today :2thumb:
> 
> havoc spent the day cuddled up to nanook he even followed them out into the yard an when nanook laid down he curled up with him again :lol2:
> 
> hav uses the huskies as his personal electric blankies lol


Lol Clyde uses Mars for that


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lol Clyde uses Mars for that


 

ah yus this is true lol 

I had to wash all my washing again because of last nights episodes lol:gasp:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Smell aint too bad but it is the intensity that gets me.......and the long lastingness (that a word?????)!
Ella did it once, was just after I gave her a quick bath (she hated this and got me back). She got the wall........not me. She is good as gold other than that lil episode.

Dave


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Ozzy and Lavender have never sprayed, but the babies did! Made me want to hurl and I evacuated my kitchen for a couple of hours. I must have a sensitive nose :blush:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

.....also, she (Ella) smells wonderfully sweet! Love her to bits!!!!

Dave


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Still a slight whiff on my hand but it's nothing really.

My 15 year old girls were hilarious out on the landing making sick noises as only teenage girls can do - yet they were standing next to the cat litter trays!!!

My aged Akita has the odd weeing accident and that smells way way worse than what the skunk did.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> Still a slight whiff on my hand but it's nothing really.
> 
> My 15 year old girls were hilarious out on the landing making sick noises as only teenage girls can do - yet they were standing next to the cat litter trays!!!
> 
> My aged Akita has the odd weeing accident and that smells way way worse than what the skunk did.


 

yes i still keep getting a wiff specially on my hands from the other night too :lol2:

i have to say i do prefer skunk spray to cat litter trays anyday lol its just not many other people tend to agree with me :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I was saying to the husband the other day that you'd said on here before that the smell really doesn't bother you, and I said to him, I suspect she's a bit nuts - but no, I agree, the smell really wasn't nasty. I was willing to take the risk anyway because I can't imagine now not having a skunk in my life!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> I was saying to the husband the other day that you'd said on here before that the smell really doesn't bother you, and I said to him, I suspect she's a bit nuts - but no, I agree, the smell really wasn't nasty. I was willing to take the risk anyway because I can't imagine now not having a skunk in my life!


 
lol im just glad im not alone on not finding skunk spray smell that offensive lol :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually quite liked it in an odd way! Both of us didn't mind it, we were both quite pleased that we got to experience it if I'm honest.

And I also thought, anybody who comes round if there is any not nice pet smell we can just say "oh that's the skunks". 

Bloody marvellous! Can explain away a multitude of stenches!!


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Last summer in America I had the.. honour(?) of smelling skunk spray a couple of times. It was vile and the scent lingered for ages. This was outdoors too!

Perhaps wild/captive diet affects it?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

heron said:


> Last summer in America I had the.. honour(?) of smelling skunk spray a couple of times. It was vile and the scent lingered for ages. This was outdoors too!
> 
> Perhaps wild/captive diet affects it?


 
I have heard from our american cousins that wild ones do, er, stink! Whereas captives just smell!!!!

Dave.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always compared it to a cross between burning rubber and rancid garlic...

I can't stand within 10m of the skunk enclosure after one of them has released and that's outside, the burning of the back of the throat, eyes and nose is just unbearable.

My guess is that if you can find it 'not that bad' inside a house, then either there is something wrong with you Na_Na_Na_Na or there is no way you had a proper dose!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bothrops said:


> I've always compared it to a cross between burning rubber and rancid garlic...
> 
> I can't stand within 10m of the skunk enclosure after one of them has released and that's outside, the burning of the back of the throat, eyes and nose is just unbearable.
> 
> My guess is that if you can find it 'not that bad' inside a house, then either there is something wrong with you Na_Na_Na_Na or there is no way you had a proper dose!


 
there must be something wrong with me lol as i have had a fair few good bloomin dose's ha ha 

when i have had the full whammys in the past it has affected me to the extent it burnt my face


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> there must be something wrong with me lol as i have had a fair few good bloomin dose's ha ha
> 
> when i have had the full whammys in the past it has affected me to the extent it burnt my face


Face burning chemicals = 'not too bad'...??


...yep - definitely something wrong there:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Face burning chemicals = 'not too bad'...??
> 
> 
> ...yep - definitely something wrong there:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

yeah that was bad but the smell aint that bad lol


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

rosie has let of 3 wiffy smells in the past few days >.> 
but i have to agree in doent smell to bad ^.^
sept my dad hates it witch is epic cos he has to vacate the house for a few hours or more hehe...


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

just got sprayed whilst trying to clean her out now smell of mouldy cheese with garlic and burning electric ew how do i get it of my hands and leg lol


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Gotta ask yourselves why your skunkies are spraying anyway?:lol2:

Dave.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> Gotta ask yourselves why your skunkies are spraying anyway?:lol2:
> 
> Dave.


 
the ones i have had that have sprayed have been nervous or unsocialised ones 


its very rare unless i scare the jeebus out of my own skunks that they spray :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine sprayed cos I was impatient and got hold of him before he came to me. I won't be doing that again, he's already getting much braver and coming to see us.

Got a couple of young girlies lined up who are very well socialised, so I'm not worried about those either.

Incidentally, the new boy is getting on brilliantly with the one I've had for a couple of years, they are starting to patrol the room together!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samhaines said:


> just got sprayed whilst trying to clean her out now smell of mouldy cheese with garlic and burning electric ew how do i get it of my hands and leg lol


 
white vinegar hun :2thumb:

also if they spray in the house stick a pan of white vinegar on to boil it clears the skunk spray 

anything they spray i make a solution of white vinegar and washing up liquid in a spray bottle spray it down an wipe it off 

works a treat : victory:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey you lot, wasnt trying to criticse anyone just that unless skunkie has problems (as per Emma`s) then they spray due to being really really scared or excited by something.....(as per mrs p!).

See ya all,

Dave


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

samhaines said:


> just got sprayed whilst trying to clean her out now smell of mouldy cheese with garlic and burning electric ew how do i get it of my hands and leg lol


Clean her out? Do you keep her in a cage?

Ours have the living/dining room all to themselves, with cat beds and strategically placed litter trays!


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

oh she has the run off the house.. but when we go out she goes in the down stairs bath room as its a hard floor and a large room :O and skunk proof so is safer for her. other whys she gets the run of the kitchen liveing room and upstairs ^.^


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Cool, I just wondered! Ours have a large room to themselves as I keep them separate from the cats who live upstairs! Not that they don't get on, but cat food isn't good for the skunks, so we have their food upstairs out of the way.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

My little nancys only sprayed once. she was asleep on my lap and mustv had a nightmare. It was too funny to be worried about the smell lol

One thing that does bug me about her, is shes always finding new corners to use as toilets. eventually I wont have any clean corners left!
Any tips from disuading them to use certain places?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> My little nancys only sprayed once. she was asleep on my lap and mustv had a nightmare. It was too funny to be worried about the smell lol
> 
> One thing that does bug me about her, is shes always finding new corners to use as toilets. eventually I wont have any clean corners left!
> Any tips from disuading them to use certain places?


 
hooded litter trays have been my life saver mine have all litter trained themselves in them i have 3 in my living room:2thumb:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I have 3 corner litter trays in the room and they use those most of the time. Other than that I just go round daily and clean up the poo!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I simply dont have space for all the trays  I was just wondering if there was a way of discouraging them using certain corners? other than rolled up balls of barbed wire lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> I simply dont have space for all the trays  I was just wondering if there was a way of discouraging them using certain corners? other than rolled up balls of barbed wire lol


 
only way is by blocking the corner off from them but they would find another to do it in anyways lol :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

1 x living room, 1 x loo downstairs, 1 x toilet en suite and 1 x spare room (never use it to poo in, though!!!), litter trays that is:lol2:.

Oh, we have to put another one out for Puck late evening (only wees in skunky trays).
Bit of a pain but seems to work. Also I find if you place more than one in a room they tend to use both but will use one only if you persevcere.....you will have a room full of trays if ya not careful, lol!

Dave


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

You can wait and see where they poo, and put a litter tray there. Then gradually move the tray to where you want them to poo. That can work. Sid poos in a tray regardless of whether there is litter in it or not, as it's empty now and I forgot to get litter today - he still pooed in the tray.


----------

